
The French sci-fi comic that inspired Blade Runner and Akira - evo_9
http://www.dazeddigital.com/artsandculture/article/32448/1/the-french-sci-fi-comic-that-inspired-blade-runner-and-akira
======
chiph
Mœbius (Jean Giraud) was the artist who was responsible for the look of many
of our favorite films (Escape from New York, Blade Runner, the Fifth Element,
etc.) and he published his sci-fi works in Métal Hurlant. His impact was far
reaching and he's not as well-known as he should be.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Giraud](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Giraud)

~~~
KingMob
Some of his best work was his collaboration with Jodorowsky on the Incal
books. Surreal, gorgeous, and colorful.

------
tonymrey
Great post, Its quite fascinating to see that some influences of cyberpunk
owes its origin to french Sci-Fi. I would like to also add that, they are many
more French influences such as Jean Giraud which have also inspired, countless
artists, e.g. like Hayao Miyazaki (creator of spirited away) and worked
several times together. Just to add, that one of my favorite sci-fi movies of
all time, has to be the fifth element, well its concept art was made by Jean
Giraud & Jean-Claude MézièresaS. And I must say that movie along with blade
runner and the matrix, those movies were the best tech-noir / cyberpunk comic
-movie sci-fi adaptations ever made. Merci la France.

------
vmorgulis
Valérian et Laureline for Star Wars:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Val%C3%A9rian_and_Laureline](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Val%C3%A9rian_and_Laureline)

~~~
tluyben2
I love these; I recently picked up the whole collection and started reading
them as I never read them all. Last year I went to a village somewhere north
of Tokyo and if gave me flashbacks to one these albums: 70s buildings with big
roots flowing through them. They should just base a complete series on these.
The Star Wars link is lost on me though. Maybe I will find that when I reread.

